# Dirty resin



## fredito (Mar 19, 2016)

Just curious at what point you guys decide to take your discolored resin and add dye since its to dirty. I did some stabilizing today and have gray resin. I'm trying to decide if I should dilute it down or add dye. I'm sure it would be fine for a darker wood as is but not for a clear wood.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 19, 2016)

My resin is almost black and still does fine even on lighter woods. Doesn't seem to bother it at all. I don't dye, so I just use all I can, then mix in new to dillute the dirty resin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Mar 19, 2016)

It takes a lot to make it too dirty, I use mine and just keep typing of with new stuff,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 19, 2016)

Jonathan articulated my thoughts exactly. My current reservoir is black and I just did a piece of YCB. You will soon see it on a knife handle to judge for yourself.


----------

